# She's rolling around on her back?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all,
Sophie's started doing something strange these last couple of days. She lies down, stretches out, then starts rolling back and forth, rubbing her back on the ground and twisting as if she was a grub worm that got poked with a stick. What is she doing? Then she sometimes rubs her face on the ground too. It's very strange and just wondering if this is normal or not?! All other behaviour, eating and pooping appears normal! Thanks


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 18, 2013)

I read that if bunnies roll on their back or side with legs sticking up in the air, it means that your bunny is extremely relaxed and happy. It can also mean that your bunny just finished a good meal, laying in a patch of sunshine, or relaxing after a good grooming session.

Anyway it sounds so cute what Sophie does! I wish Ash did it!


----------



## SassyKelz (Apr 18, 2013)

This may give her a feeling of scratching. Not sure. My dog actually does that which I know is a different animal but it is a way for him to get his itches. But it being a sign of happiness definitely makes sense if she is no different than normal.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 19, 2013)

Possibly a sign of a very happy bunny, the other options of course is some sort of irritant making her itch. Perhaps keep an eye on her skin just to be sure that there's nothing there, otherwise, just a happy bunny it is.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the responses


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like when our dogs want to scritch their own backs. As for laying on their back, I present you with Nikki, our avatar and resident sleep specialist.


----------

